# 7 week old Australorp chick with neurological problem



## zookyla (Feb 13, 2014)

Two days ago I found my Australorp pullet hiding behind the waterer. I took her out, concerned she was being picked on for some reason. When I set her down on the floor she twisted her head up under her to where it was facing back towards the ceiling. She then started moving backwards while shaking her head. After a few seconds she stopped, stood up, and started walking around normally. My husband says it looks like she's having a seizure. I separated her from the other chicks. She's eating, drinking, poop normal. She seemed better yesterday, but this morning she seems worse. Up until two days ago this chick acted normal.

Internet searches haven't turned up much information. I did find one video of an adult Silkie doing the exact same thing. They said it was due to a genetic abnormality, but no other info.

I did find a red wasp crawling around on the floor, not in the chick enclosure but outside of it. Would a wasp sting cause this reaction?

Anyone have any ideas what this may be?

I'm posting one photo of her having a episode while I'm holding her. I also have video but can't figure out how to post one from my phone.









Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Strange indeed. Hope to see some others post with assistance. 


Jim


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Gosh I just read about that some where think it had something to do with a deficiency in something. Gosh I wish I could remember where I read that! I will let you know if I find it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Some one on another forum wrote about their problem with a chick.~

she bowed her head so low that it went underneath her, and she bolted backward and tumbled several times. I was horrified. I did some research and found the Vitamin E and Selenium treatment for Vitamin E deficiency. 

I really don't have any experience with this maybe this will give you a direction to look into. 
Maybe someone else knows better I just came across this in reading. 

I wish I could be more helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

Is it a vitamin deficiency? Sorry new to chickens, and I think I've heard this before on another group I'm in. I think you're supposed to put poly visol in their water. It's a soluable vitamin in the baby section at your local walmart.


----------



## zookyla (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks anaknoia and lauriep! That information helps and backs up some other information from another source. I found out its called 'wry neck' and can be caused by many things. 

Amazingly enough, my little pullet is doing much better this morning. I let her have some protected social time with her buddies this morning. She was doing so well, I put her back in with them. They did great and she actually seems much less stressed than when she was separated. She went right over eating and drinking with the group. I'm going to keep a close eye on her and make sure she doesn't get picked on. 

Thanks for your help and I'll post updates, with hopefully good news. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Glad it helped and very glad she is doing better! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

